# ok Drill Bit Sizes are getting bad



## ctwxlvr (Apr 12, 2007)

I am seeing more and more suppliers either going to metric, and/or requiring strange sizes of bits. the few I can think of off the top of my head are 13.3MM and 8.2mm, I think they need to set standard sizes and stick to them.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> <br />I am seeing more and more suppliers either going to metric, and/or requiring strange sizes of bits. the few I can think of off the top of my head are 13.3MM and 8.2mm, I think they need to set standard sizes and stick to them.



Hey! Yer stealing my rant! [:0][][][]
Go for it. []


----------



## mdburn_em (Apr 12, 2007)

Of course you are right.  
I will say that businesses make money by selling products.  I think the same principle applies to why stores change the location of their products. (thereby causing massive confusion and gnashing of teeth by the store patrons).  However, it's been proven (I heard) that people will buy more if they get exposed to more product.  So, while they're wandering the aisles looking for the bottle of ketchup, they might put a couple other items in their basket they hadn't come to the store planning to buy.
I don't like it, but I will put that blasted bit into my cart if I want to make that cool lookin' pen.  Unless I figure that GG will fill the gaps.  Which reminds me, I just bought that Metric set.  I wonder if GG will actually fill the gap between 13.3 and 13.5...hmmm
Must go to the shop...


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> <br />I am seeing more and more suppliers either going to metric, and/or requiring strange sizes of bits. the few I can think of off the top of my head are 13.3MM and 8.2mm, I think they need to set standard sizes and stick to them.



The whole world is on the metric system but for a few hard headed holdouts.  The metric system has been legal in the US since the late 1800s; but we have just been to arrogant to get in line with everyone else.  However, oddball sizes, metric or English are another matter. 

If "EVERYONE" would refuse to buy kits that require oddball size drill bits, the manufacturers would quit designing them. 

We are our own worst enemies!!![V]


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 12, 2007)

33/64" (0.5156) (--0.0080)
13.3mm (0.5236) &lt;--- Trying to match this one!
17/32" (0.5313) (+0.0077)

O (0.3160) (--0.0068)
8.2mm (0.3228) &lt;--- Trying to match this one!
P (0.3230) (+0.0002)


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is another case of some people finding it easier to complain and RANT instead of finding what will work
asa substitute. My belief only I guess.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 13, 2007)

I am trying to find a drill bit just a hair smaller than 27/64" for the Sierra/Wall St. II (WC). They say there is no metric close enough to this bit. I am thinking of trying an undersized bit then try to sand it with sandpaper on a small dowel.  Is there a way that a machinist can make a drill bit if we give him (or her) the size that we need? I would think that it is possible but I am not a machinist and do not know how drill bits are made.

Mike


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 13, 2007)

Z (0.4130) (--0.0089)
27/64" (0.4219) &lt;--- Trying to match this one!
11mm (0.4331) (+0.0112)


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />Z (0.4130) (--0.0089)
> 27/64" (0.4219) &lt;--- Trying to match this one!
> 11mm (0.4331) (+0.0112)



10.5mm   =  .4134"   -  $6.99
at McMaster-Carr

I could pick one up (their local, 1/2 mile from Mom's house) and mail it. Shipping would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 13, 2007)

I forgot to add the the 10.7mm bit (.4213) is $69.73 (Solid Carbide)[}]


----------



## leehljp (Apr 13, 2007)

I live in Metric Japan and we can get .5 metric sizes easily, but .3 is ridiculous. There is a company in Winter Park Florida that makes them. 
http://www.advantage-drillbits.com/welcome.html


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />33/64" (0.5156) (--0.0080)
> 13.3mm (0.5236) &lt;--- Trying to match this one!
> 17/32" (0.5313) (+0.0077)
> ...


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redbulldog_
> <br />Here is another case of some people finding it easier to complain and RANT instead of finding what will work as a substitute. My belief only I guess.



What you don't address is why we should "HAVE" to find a substitute.  The way I look at it, the pen manufacturers/designers work for us and should bed offering  products that we want.  Seems to me that if "EVERYONE" refused to buy the kits that required oddball tooling, they would quit making them in favor of ones that they could sell.  As the guy said in the old movie, "....I'm tired of this crap and I'm not going to take it any more!!!"  or something to that effect?? [!][!]


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />I am trying to find a drill bit just a hair smaller than 27/64" for the Sierra/Wall St. II (WC).....



My Sierra tubes measure 0.408".  A 27/64" bit is 0.4219" which is 0.014" oversized and probably a little generous for most people.  A "Z" sized letter drill is 0.413" and a 10.5mm bit is 0.4134".  Either of those would probably work or the hole could be opened up with some sandpaper if it was a hair snug.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Randy I will check them out.

Mike


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 13, 2007)

There is a drillbit cheat chart anyone can access at the penventory site. 
We already have a ready reference, that has been available for awhile.

http://www.penventory.com/inv.pl?command=defaultpage


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just curious, based on how many different kits you make, how many truly "odd" drill sizes do you buy?  Compare the total cost of "odd" drill bits against your expenses for the lathe, wood, acrylics, kits and all the other costs of this hobby/craft/art and see it it is really worth the emotional cost of being upset by it.

FWIW,


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Just curious, based on how many different kits you make, how many truly "odd" drill sizes do you buy?  Compare the total cost of "odd" drill bits against your expenses for the lathe, wood, acrylics, kits and all the other costs of this hobby/craft/art and see it it is really worth the emotional cost of being upset by it.
> 
> FWIW,



Answer: Yes! We all need a good rant now and then. []
My gripe with weird drill bit sizes is that the purchase is forced and should be unnecessary. The suppliers charge $6.00 to $10.00 for a 59 cent China bit just so you can use their pen kits.
See, ya got me goin' again. [}][]


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 13, 2007)

it is as just interesting that some of the suppliers also don't stock the bits their kits require. one supplier requires a 8.2MM bit and then didn't stock it.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 13, 2007)

Frank, you have to admit that I am good for your circulation! []  Getting you "het up" keeps your heart in shape. []


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redbulldog_
> <br />There is a drillbit cheat chart anyone can access at the penventory site. We already have a ready reference, that has been available for awhile.....



And we have one right here at IAP that has been around even longer.  Go to the IAP library and select the "GENERAL REFERENCE" section.  You will find three different drill charts that should answer most question!![]


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 13, 2007)

Randy: 
The drill charts are different than the cheat chart. Have a looksee!


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redbulldog_
> <br />Randy:
> The drill charts are different than the cheat chart. Have a looksee!



As a test, I plugged in the tube OD for the Sierra which was mentioned in an earlier post as being a problem.  The Penventory search retrieved the following result:

25/64" (0.3906) (--0.0174)
10mm (0.3937) (--0.0143)
X (0.3970) (--0.0110)
Y (0.4040) (--0.0040)
13/32" (0.4063) (--0.0017)
Z (0.4130) (+0.0050)
27/64" (0.4219) (+0.0139)

You will note that it "MISSED" the 10.5mm bit which is probably the best choice that is commonly available available.  Think I would be just as comfortable looking at the raw charts on IAP and making my own selection rather than depending upon a search function that still has some bugs!![^]


----------



## airrat (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />I live in Metric Japan and we can get .5 metric sizes easily, but .3 is ridiculous. There is a company in Winter Park Florida that makes them.
> http://www.advantage-drillbits.com/welcome.html



I have been looking for a metric set for awhile now.  That site give me a headache everytime I go to it.   Don't they look at it and see the background makes it hard to view.


----------



## airrat (Apr 13, 2007)

My only problem is I when you buy the odd drill bits you have to store them.   I would rather get a set that comes in a case and you can put them away, it just gets expensive.   Someone mentioned look at the cost of our other stuff,  I have looked at some drill bit sets that run in the high 100's. (again looking for that mm set)   Almost as much as my lathe.


IF anyone has some good sites that have mm drill bit sets let me know.  You can email them to me if you wish.   I would like it to start out at 1mm and go up.   I have been looking at a set that does that and goes up in .5 increments but it stops at 6mm.   I just need to find a good deal.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 13, 2007)

this company has a nice metric set on sale for 9.99 and 5.00 sh..... http://www.alloutind.com/ look under liquidation and scroll down


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 14, 2007)

let's make our own bit size just for the penturners forum...
how about 113/157ths... roughly 3/4" but not quite... [][]


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 14, 2007)

Only if Frank is agreeable!![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Only if Frank is agreeable!![]



I think one that size is already in use for something else, but for pens I authorize it. [][]


----------



## webmonk (May 11, 2007)

> rather than depending upon a search function that still has some bugs!!



There's a difference between buggy and missing info! 

If anyone ever finds missing bit sizes, etc. just shoot me an email. It only takes a few seconds to add them to the database. In fact, many of the penventory features allow users to add/edit info like this so that the community can improve their own resources.


----------



## loglugger (May 13, 2007)

Clwxlvr, Thanks for the heads up on the drill bits. []
Bob


----------



## PenPal (May 15, 2007)

Want a real shock accurately measure stock sized drills even from the best sources.For special tasks I buy .1 mil increments either side,for example to nest a mandrel in a live centre,then I mark the actual sizes in pen on each one since the engraving etc often is not easy to read.Even so at an engineering supply measure your drills before you buy,I do.They say tolerances in this country 240 volts AC means plus or minus up to 10 volts or more.Read the fine print.
Do not be disheartened we buy extensively from the USA and know what you are going through as a country that is.
Wood turning lathes are a case in point no metalworker would tolerate the tolerances in woodlathes and metal lathes of reasonable quality cost much less. Hang in there Peter


----------

